# TOTW Versus Wellness Core



## rs989 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a 4 year old yellow lab that has been on Innova since she was a puppy and has done very well on it. I'd like to change just to give her something different. I'm thinking either TOTW or Wellness Core. Any suggestions???????


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Why the change? How has she been doing on the Innova? Natura, the makers of Innova, also make a grain free, (like TOTW and Core). Its called Evo.

I've never tried the Core, but I used TOTW for my last dog. She did wonderful on it. I just bought a bag of Evo fish for when I go away, (my Labrador gets raw but my family doesnt like doing the raw meat).


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't see a problem with either one of those brands.

When I want to give my dogs something different, it's normally just something on or mixed in with their food. A tablespoon of grease, an egg, a little canned food, chopped up left over meat, or even just stirring in some hot water, something "different".

It does have the effect of them not being very excited about just plain kibble though.


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

Wellness Core! TOTW seems to be of lower quality. I would choose Wellness Core without question, but it all depends on how your dog does on it.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

If money isn't an issue, I'd go with Wellness Core. It has more meat in it, but TOTW is very reasonably priced for its quality.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

in both wellness and TOTW, the first four ingredients are meat. i see no problem with one or think one is better than the other. both are great foods. 

however, i feed TOTW. one 30 lb bag of TOTW costs me 34.99$ at a feed store. wellness CORE costs 52.99$ for a 26 lb bag. 30 lbs of EVO is 59$.

i have not had any problems with TOTW. my golden was on innova (grain) since she was a puppy and i have no complaints. however, i've noticed a great improvement of coat and higher energy (god help me!) with her and my min-pin both. my min-pin no longer battles extreme dandruff and her reoccurring skin infection hasn't shown up in weeks. 

good luck. either way you go, all brands are great.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Actually, only TOTW High Prairie has its first 4 ingredients listed as meat. The others aren't.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Actually, only TOTW High Prairie has its first 4 ingredients listed as meat. The others aren't.


i stand corrected then. i do know most people do feed prairie though.

and i agree with you, if money isn't an issue, feel free to go wild. i wish i could.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, High Prairie does seem to be their best formula--I'm adding it into Cadence's rotation. It's sad that TOTW isn't all that cheap in Canada, though.  It's only minimally cheaper than EVO Red Meat or Herring... EVO Chicken is cheaper than any of the TOTW flavours.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Personally I love TOTW and have had better luck with it than any of the other grain frees.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

As a recent TOTW convert, I'm a little bit biased.  I've only had Riley on it for the past two months but I have to say, he's done amazingly well on this food. His coat which was soft to begin with, got even better. He used to scratch a lot when he was on Blue Buffalo (but now looking back, we think it may have been a chicken or grain allergy) but there is virtually no more scratching on TOTW. His tear stains have been greatly reduced too! This food has been a godsend to him so my vote will have to go with TOTW.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow your lucky on 30lbs for 34.99 I pay $32.95 for 15lbs here in Alaska. I have thought about checking online for a better price but I keep forgetting.


----------

